# Typo3 - Thumbs werden nicht generiert



## FlorianR (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu folgenden Problem. Wenn ich ein Bild in mein fileadmin Ordner hochlade (über das Backend), dann werden keine Thumbs (Vorschaubilder) generiert. Woran kann das liegen? Die Berechtigungen werden doch automatisch bei der installation generiert?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Danke im Voraus!

Gruß,
Florian

PS: Hochladen via FTP ist nicht möglich, da der FTP Benutzer nicht die erforderlichen Rechte besitzt.


----------



## superharry (19. Mai 2007)

das bild selber ist aber da oder?
vielleicht ist auf dem Server kein Image magic installiert und kann die Bilder somit nicht resizen!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2007)

Ja, ist eindeutig ein Imagemagick problem. Entweder ist es nicht vorhanden, oder nicht sauber konfiguriert. Laufen die Imagetests im InstallTool?


----------

